# My puppy is 4 months when is the best time for a first groom?



## Jamiec1973 (Aug 17, 2013)

Could anyone advise me if I need to let my puppy's hair grow for a certain amount of time before I get a first groom for them? I didn't know if I was to do it at 4 months if it would affect their coat later on any advise please


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would say it's a perfect time to take your puppy. I took Molly for her first one at 5 months. It didn't go so well they could only do her face and a trim on her private area. It's best to get them used to it when they are young I had no clue about that until the groomer told me.

She was fine on her second groom took her to a different place and they were able to do her whole body! I guess if you take them when they are young they get used to it and aren't so traumatized by it


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two had their third round of shots and bordatella at 14 weeks. They went to groomers 4 days later. They have been to the groomers almost once a month since then for a variety of reasons. They also get baths at the daycare almost weekly and they air dry them in the kennel. Lexi is better with the dryer than Beemer. They say that Lexi lets the warm air blow in her face Farrah Fawcett style. Beemer just tolerates it. They also trim their nails regularly. One of the main reasons why I started them early and frequently was because my last dog would freak out going to the groomers. Bathing her was as if we were torturing her. She was so bad that a couple of times, they didn't even dry her out all the way and forget the trim. I say find a good groomer early and your puppy will be so adorable, everyone will fall in love.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My groomer is very keen to encourage owners to bring their young pups in so that the pup has an early positive experience, rather than the first time being to deal with a matted coat...
They won't cut your pup's coat, apart from a face and paw trim, if they need it and maybe a hygiene cut.
Others with more experience will tell you, but from Kiki, it seems to me once they have had their first cut, their coats tend to become curlier... Kiki had the base of her tail shaved  and where it has grown in it is curly - the rest of her tail is a beautiful flag.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the earlier the better. Nina went for a face, paw, hygiene trim and wash and blow dry about a month ago. She was around 4 months old.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> My groomer is very keen to encourage owners to bring their young pups in so that the pup has an early positive experience, rather than the first time being to deal with a matted coat...
> They won't cut your pup's coat, apart from a face and paw trim, if they need it and maybe a hygiene cut.
> Others with more experience will tell you, but from Kiki, it seems to me once they have had their first cut, their coats tend to become curlier... Kiki had the base of her tail shaved  and where it has grown in it is curly - the rest of her tail is a beautiful flag.


Yup, Dudley has got curlier with each cut and I trimmed the top of his tail as quite a lot of hair was sticking up, now he also has curls at the base and a dropped flag tail further down!

In answer to the original post I would say the sooner the better, you don't have to have much actually done.


----------

